# Would you trade Q for Miles?



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I would , I saw the knicks nets game and noticed that no one on the team with the exception of ariza I would feel comfortable guarding richard jefferson or vince carter.

penny = too old, the penny of his younger days wouldn't be a problem
lee = too slow and with his rookie staus he would foul out very quickly in a game that counted
Q if he were there = too short , both VC and jefferson are too tall for a so-so defender like Q
barnes = too scrubby, he requires no real attention on offense
JC and marbury = too small, they can be posted too easily.

the knicks need another guy who can defend at the wings , Miles can actually defend 4 positions but is best at the 2/3 spots. i am of the belief the knicks dont need Q , his post up ability wont be needed with curry around and 3's seemingly aren't needed in brown's new world


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Well I think the main idea of all the Miles talk is to get him too play with his good buddy Q.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Yea Of Course..
Miles Can Do A Lot More Than Chuckin Up 3's..


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Nah U Guys underatin Q-Rich he really hasn't had an oppurtunity to showcase his skill.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Well I think the main idea of all the Miles talk is to get him too play with his good buddy Q.


i thought it was to make the knicks a better team.

if the blazers would take malik rose i would personally drive him to the airport, but they seem to and with good reason to want to go in another direction.

a team only needs so many offensive players on the court at one time, someone has to guard the other team's best players.

i think most people know curry can handle just about every center in the nba ...as can crawford and marbury at pg ...shooting guard is another story ....simply put the knicks need another defender maybe not in place of an offensive player , but at the least to help them.

small forward to me is a problem , Q can get his but can he stop anyone one when he is generously listed at 6'6, ariza can play defense but he may not be ready for a full time starting gig, if he is then there really is no problem at all and Q shouldn't start anyway, he to me is better off getting the majority of his time in the backourt anyway...where is only considered average at best defensively.

miles has the added benefit of being a very good team defender so he helps other spots.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

VC and Q are both 6-6 so idk why you think VC is tall, he was a 6-6 SF all his life and now changed because RJ is taller and he is playing SF on this team. But yea i wouldnt trade Q for Miles if i did i would trade Antonio Davis in a type of deal for Miles and then trade JC for a good PF and then our team would be stacked
Marbury/Richardson/Miles/??????/Curry
right now it is
Marbury/Crawford/Richardson/?????/Curry
we will start whoever wins the battle between Frye Davis Taylor Lee or Rose
hopefully it is not Rose


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Rose plays the best defense out of them names listed above.

We have Marbury,JC,QRICH and Curry who all take alot of shots so thats all we need right now out of the PF spot defense and rebounding


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

NYK101 said:


> VC and Q are both 6-6 so idk why you think VC is tall, he was a 6-6 SF all his life and now changed because RJ is taller and he is playing SF on this team. But yea i wouldnt trade Q for Miles if i did i would trade Antonio Davis in a type of deal for Miles and then trade JC for a good PF and then our team would be stacked
> Marbury/Richardson/Miles/??????/Curry
> right now it is
> Marbury/Crawford/Richardson/?????/Curry
> ...


Yea but VC is easily taller then Richardson. Richardson is more likely to be 6'4, 6'5


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

i have confidence in Q. We need a perimeter shooter, one who could shoot at the three point line. Marbury isnt that good. Nate isnt that good either at shooting threes. Crawford is the only one on the tram who has the guts to take threes, and he makes them. Q-rich has a high 3 point perecntage last year and thats why i expect from him this year. But i still like the idea that darius might come to the knicks. I also heard rumors about theo ratliff, and ruben patterson, because the TB's have them on huge contracts, and they want to get rid of them


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Why don't you guys hold off on the trades and let the team gel together?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> i have confidence in Q. We need a perimeter shooter, one who could shoot at the three point line. Marbury isnt that good. Nate isnt that good either at shooting threes. Crawford is the only one on the tram who has the guts to take threes, and he makes them. Q-rich has a high 3 point perecntage last year and thats why i expect from him this year. But i still like the idea that darius might come to the knicks. I also heard rumors about theo ratliff, and ruben patterson, because the TB's have them on huge contracts, and they want to get rid of them



marbury shot .354 from 3 last season.
Q .358
JC .361

Q is not special from out there he's good but he's not a player whose shot from out there cant be made up.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

we arent going to give away q......portland wants cheap or expiring contracts thats why they want to get rid of miles DUH!.....


were either going to give expiring contracts, maybe a rookie, or if not some draft picks


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> marbury shot .354 from 3 last season.
> Q .358
> JC .361
> 
> Q is not special from out there he's good but he's not a player whose shot from out there cant be made up.


Yea, but Q took more threes then Marbury.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Lol the blazers a truly in a rebuilding shambles right now.We got 1 rookie pg one with one year of exp. he just passes or chucks up shots.2 veteran sgs that are mediorce at best one rookie sg that should be getting alot of time but most likely he isint.log jam at sf have 2 veterans that are so mediocre its not even funny.one pf who got a huge kobe like contract for one year of good play and after the contract he had a microfracture and had surgery.we have a potentially star center in pryzbilla whos on his last year.were most likely not gonna be able to sign him because of our gms incompentance and signing 3 players to ridiculous deals.over all miles is my favorite player we have rookies that i want to get alot of playing time a center i want them to sign thats doubtful and we need another pf or sg.sorry for my rant just a little pissed at mgmt.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

I do not see the benfits of getting miles. He gets his 2 blocks a game. To me Q da KID is way better. Miles can not stop anyone. Even when it comes to the avg. SG. Offensivly he dosen't have a nice jump shot. All he does is drive. As for star potetial there is none. The Clippers, Cavs, and now the blazers have given up hope in this guy, that is why Jordan drop him from his line. As for trading Q for Miles no. If we were to do it we will regret it.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Kinda OT*

i know this aint really the time, place nor topic for this - but would the NY forum consider changing it's motto to "the crazy world of Larry Brown" ?

lol

oh, n from what i gather, ain't Q a way better player than Miles? with less attitude problems, right? i don't really see Miles getting much time under Brown...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Kinda OT*

No!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Kinda OT*

Portland would not do that tade, either would NY. And to whoever said Miles cant guard anyone, he is probably the most underrated defender at the SF position in the NBA.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Kinda OT*

I'd trade Q for Miles in a heart beat....Miles is an exceptional talent that needs some real guidance more than anything else.


----------



## BigC (Sep 28, 2004)

I wouldn't trade Q for Miles, but I would trade Rose in a hurry for Miles. Especially since we have gotten A. Davis.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Rumour has it Blazers are closed to making a trade for Adavis Frye and Azira.


----------



## Knicks112 (Oct 29, 2005)

Zidane said:


> Rumour has it Blazers are closed to making a trade for Adavis Frye and Azira.


Link that please...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Zidane said:


> Rumour has it Blazers are closed to making a trade for Adavis Frye and Azira.


Yea right, and I got a Benz to sell you for $5.00.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> Yea, but Q took more threes then Marbury.


Q took more than everyone, he is absolutely not the nba's best 3 point shooter.(which seems to be what you are implying with your statement that he took more than marbury, or at least a much better shooter than his % indicate.)

he is basically what crawford and marbury are , good shooters who also happen to be streak shooters from deep.

Q's career 3 point % in .350....what he did last year is about what he is , he just took more of them,.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Big C #1 said:


> I wouldn't trade Q for Miles, but I would trade Rose in a hurry for Miles. Especially since we have gotten A. Davis.


No, Portland won't do it, but Rose for Patterson may be a good move for both teams...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Miles: 32/11/5


looks like some pretty good stats against the wolves


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

Since when has Miles had a reputation of being anything except an athletic freak? Just because he's athletic doesn't make him a great defender.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

krsticfan325 said:


> Since when has Miles had a reputation of being anything except an athletic freak? Just because he's athletic doesn't make him a great defender.


he also gets blocks, steals and is considered a top 5 defender at his position by this ratings system.
http://www.82games.com/rosenbaum3.htm



> The Best and Worst Defensive Adjusted Plus/Minus Ratings:
> SMALL FORWARDS
> Overall Percentiles Adjusted +/-
> Player Age 04-05
> ...


miles ranks behind only ak-47 and shane battier.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

With how Miles played that first game, the Blazers would probably ask for more. But I'd rather keep Q Rich, sure he had a few bad games, but he's a good big guard that has post up skills to go with his three point shooting, which was under-utilized in the Suns' go-go offense (musta quoted this off of someone). If we could trade an expiring contract and a 1st round pick for him I'd go for it. Da Grinch you underrate David Lee. He's quicker than you think. And he can also handle the ball, which not many 6'9 power forwards can do. He'd add athleticism and hussle to the Knicks' frontcourt. This is what my 10-Man rotation for NY would be:

Starting:
PG Marbury
SG Richardson
SF Barnes (I was like whoa wtf when I first saw him start. But he's actually decent. I put him over Ariza because Ariza is a liability on the offense. Ariza can't shoot, dribble, etc...)
PF Frye
C Curry

Bench:
Jamal Crawford
Antonio Davis
Nate Robinson
David Lee
Malik Rose/Jerome James (if he improves at all)


----------

